# Zombie groundbreaker so far



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

I finally made enough progress on this to post it:










The idea is a coffin broken out of the ground with a zombie that tries to escape when someone approaches. Here is the video:

http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z305/Spooky_Sam/?action=view&current=b156cec9.flv

It isn't finished yet...I need to darken the inside of the coffin a little more and add the sound effects. Hopefully some moaning will cover up the sound of the motor. The whole thing will be triggered by a motion detector.

What do you think?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Sweet! I like the movement, reminds me of a Zombie.


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

How did you get such a great movement? That looks fantastic!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow!! I love that! Ok.....how did ya do it? I gotta know!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

We want mechanics pics!!!!!!!!!


We'll like you if you post 'em.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's a nice prop! I really like it. Did you save the wood pieces from the cutouts? Those would be good to scatter on the ground in front.


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice! realistic movement and really great job detailing. I love the concept of having the coffin sticking out of the ground. I would like to see under the hood too.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

EXCELLENT!!
Pleeeeassse....mechanics....

Dennis


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's really cool!


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Very nice, please post some pics of the mechanics of this thing, id love to build one of these for my Moms yard


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Is it a wiper motor?


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, everybody. The setup is pretty simple, actually. The movement is driven by one of those Shiatsu massagers...one post moves the head and the other moves the arm. I used electrical conduit for the armature. I'll see if I can get some pictures of the "naked" zombie next time I'm working on it.

ScareFX - that is a good idea with the wood, but I didn't save it. I guess I can always bust up a pallet and use some broken pieces, though.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Sweet job there SS! Really gave me some inspiration... Nice way of using left over broken wood to create a realistic eroded coffin. Plus the zombie inside gives the whole effect depth as though really pushing up from the ground. Again, great job!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

That's sweet. Would really like to see the how to on this one. Hope you can get it up soon. I agree that when you add sound, it will cover up the noise of the motor. If it doesn't, depending on the motor set-up, try putting packing around it to muffle it.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

OHHHHH!!! That thing is wicked slick. Will it run constantly, or have a trigger? PLEASE don't make us send out the pitchfork mob to get the mechanical specs. This thing MUST be duplicated by me.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

RookieSpooker said:


> OHHHHH!!! That thing is wicked slick. Will it run constantly, or have a trigger? PLEASE don't make us send out the pitchfork mob to get the mechanical specs. This thing MUST be duplicated by me.


Careful with the drool - your getting us all wet LOL

but I agree


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Awesome! Nicely done!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

You are a hit!!! That really is a great movement. I MUST, MUST MUST have one of these...yes, I must!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Super kewl! I think we all want one now. Teach us how Master!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Very Nice set-up! I like the movement on this one, should definately get you a few screams this Halloween!


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Clearly this is an awesome prop that has caught the attention of us all. Shiatsu massager helps me picture what's going on, but I'd really like to see some pics of the mechanics. Is the massager from a chair us is it a smaller portable massager?


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice movement. I think he used one of those cheep shiatsu massager you can get for about 5-10 bucks. Very good job. I love all types of animatronics.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You just KNOW Gemmy or someone is gonna STEAL that design and mass produce it...bastards!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Very nice movement! Is it all lightweight foam or hollow plastic? Like everyone else here said, I want to see his "guts".


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great Job...
I'm with the rest of the mob..
show us your tricks...
or make us all one LOL


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Patience, everyone. I will get you some shots of the internals as soon as the wife lets me get back to the garage. With a 6 week old baby, it is hard to find time to work on my hobbies.

I warn you, though...you may be dissapointed with the simplicity of the setup...it isn't anything fancy.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great prop!
Being mechanically challenged, it always amazes me what people come up with using the simplest of motors.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

I won't be disappointed....I love simple! I have a shiatsu I bought at the salvy store waiting for something like this...we're doing zombies as the theme this year...with some scattered spiders (everyone seems to hate those...LOL) 
Thanks in advance.

Dennis


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats on the baby! A simple mech with great results...how can we be disapointed?


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Man, that is way cool. Congats on the new baby!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

woo hoo that is way to cool


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I Love It!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't see it. Post the link again?


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

As requested, here are some shots of the "guts".


























The movement is powered by one of those head & neck Shiatsu massagers. One post moves the arm, while the other post moves the head. I used 1/2" electrical conduit to build the armature. Each pipe is basically free moving, with the exception of tethers (in the form of plastic plumber's tape) that keep the pipes from flopping around, spinning, or coming off of the post.

The arm and head are "corpsed" with plastic bags from local stores. Here you can see what I think of Walmart:










I know this doesn't explain things very well. I will try to put together a "how-to" someday when I have time to come up for a breath.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

very nice! Thanks for posting those pix....still not "seeing " it, but this gives me enough to start playing with the shiatsu. 
BTW...the plastic bag corpsing looks great!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

what a amazing job!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Cool. Another thing I can say that they had at Walmart. Walmart zombie arms. LOL


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Doh! I gave one of those shiatsu massagers away to the thrift store a while ago. Maybe I can go buy it back. Great job Sam!


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Love it, love the pictures, love you for posting them. Great job.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

FYI - I just posted a how-to on this in the Prop How-To thread


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

great prop!!!!I love working with thoses motors there is so much U can do with them I have about 5 shiatsu motor props...great5 work again got to love how simple something could go togeather...


----------

